# Cobra AMP-D irons



## gripitripit (Sep 4, 2014)

Quite tempted by these at AG as they are only Â£180 at the moment. 
What is the difference between these and just Cobra AMP irons? 

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/sets-of-irons/cobra-golf-amp-d-irons-steel-4-pw-246917.html


----------



## shewy (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe cheaper components, different shaft and grip.


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 4, 2014)

shewy said:



			I believe cheaper components, different shaft and grip.
		
Click to expand...

Worth Â£180 in that case?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

Impossible to say whether they're going to be worth Â£180 to you. Go and hit them, try them out, and see what you think. It's the only way to truely tell.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 4, 2014)

Try the Clevelands while you're there and then get these :

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?70226-Cleveland-Bargain&highlight=cleveland


----------



## Clueless (Sep 4, 2014)

I bought a set about 6 months ago (I think they cost about Â£270), I finally got tired of "muscling"(?) some x20 tours with project x 6.0 shafts around the course. I didn't want to spend a lot of money, went into AG and after an hour hitting different clubs I chose these. They have a nice soft feel out of the middle(I think all of the clubhead technology is the same) and distances are no different to before (8I approx 145-150 carry). I did trash the PW on a root I didn't think would be affected after striking the ball, while that was being repaired I borrowed a set of Burner Tour irons. Definitely preferred the Cobra's for what thats worth.
Very subjective I know but I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm lead to believe the D series is basically the 2012 range rebranded D series and re released as a budge brand now through AG, 

The amp d driver is exactly the same as my 2012 amp driver,


----------



## caboose (Sep 6, 2014)

I had a similar question about the Amp Cell-S range..

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?68451-Cobra-Amp-Cell-S

As above, there is still very little exact evidence, just people's opinions; The consensus is that these are just made in a cheaper manner than the original branded Amp clubs.

I love my Amp cell-s clubs, I even added a driver to my set last week!  After seeing this offer a day or so ago, I am again tempted to buy some more shiny clubs; The only things that put me off, are that I will need to splurge on another wedge to fill a gap in my current set!

Go give them a bash


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 6, 2014)

Cell a was a later model the the amp d, why would you want them?


----------

